# Marantz SR6008 Zone 2 Connections



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a question that I posted to Marantz tech support prior to deciding if a SR6008 can do what I need. I cannot figure out exactly what the answer means. I would like to know the following (I will ask their tech also):

1) What limitation makes what I want to do so difficult on this receiver?
2) Can I put audio out through HDMI main (Zone 1) in addition to decoding in the amp to 5.1 and out to the speakers? If I can, I suspect I could just purchase a HDMI splitter and send one to the main TV and the second to my other TV (I don't care that they are the same output). 

Here are the question and answers:
*Customer via Web 12/22/2013 06:17 PM*

If I have a 2nd TV connect to the HDMI zone 2, and an additional set of speakers connect to the surround back AND have an amp connected to the zone 2 pre-out; can I play music through all three outputs at the same time?

Sometimes I want to use a 2nd TV connected to the second HDMI out. Other times, I might want to play music to two different areas, connected to the amp on the surround back speakers and a separate amp connected to the zone 2 pre-out. I want to know if one moment I can watch the 2nd TV connected to the zone 2 HDMI out. Then moments later, hear music out of the surround back amp simultaneously with the pre-out to a separate amp. 

Also, is audio that comes in through HDMI available to the zone 2 pre-out? 

*Response NJ Customer Service & Support via Email 12/23/2013 02:27 PM*
Hello customer, 

There two ways of doing this: 

1) Keep the HDMI Zone 2 Out, the SB/Assignable terminals, and the Z2 preout conencted but change the HDMI Audio setting (Zone 2 Setup menu) to PCM. The only detrement here is the at the Main Zone will only output 2 channel (PCM) when Zone 2 is enabled. 

2) Back up the HDMI connections with analog (RCA) connections and keep the HDMI Audio setting set to Through. This will allow you to pass the HDMI audio track via the HDMI Z2 Out and still get the Z2 feed from the terminals and preout via the analog connections. The setup will still allow for DD or DTS decoding in the Main Zone.


Thank you,

Technical Support / Custom Install 
D&M Holdings NA


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> Here is a question that I posted to Marantz tech support prior to deciding if a SR6008 can do what I need. I cannot figure out exactly what the answer means. I would like to know the following (I will ask their tech also):
> 
> 1) What limitation makes what I want to do so difficult on this receiver?


There are restrictions on what signals coming in via HDMI can be forwarded to Zone 2 as analog outputs. My understanding is that both the 6008 and 7008 can forward incoming stereo (2 channel) PCM, but they cannot convert multichannel audio to the stereo output needed for the Zone 2 analog preamp outputs.


> 2) Can I put audio out through HDMI main (Zone 1) in addition to decoding in the amp to 5.1 and out to the speakers?


No, not to the main HDMI output. Audio can either be sent out the HDMI cable to the TV or decoded in the receiver, not both simultaneously. (I believe that this restriction is to ensure that the correct number of speaker channels is included in the EDID which is forwarded to the player device.)


> If I can, I suspect I could just purchase a HDMI splitter and send one to the main TV and the second to my other TV (I don't care that they are the same output).
> 
> Here are the question and answers:
> *Customer via Web 12/22/2013 06:17 PM*
> ...


 Yes, if it's stereo


> Sometimes I want to use a 2nd TV connected to the second HDMI out. Other times, I might want to play music to two different areas, connected to the amp on the surround back speakers and a separate amp connected to the zone 2 pre-out. I want to know if one moment I can watch the 2nd TV connected to the zone 2 HDMI out. Then moments later, hear music out of the surround back amp simultaneously with the pre-out to a separate amp.


yes, if it's stereo


> Also, is audio that comes in through HDMI available to the zone 2 pre-out?


In some circumstances:
a) when "all channel stereo" is selected
b) when the source audio is stereo PCM.


> *Response NJ Customer Service & Support via Email 12/23/2013 02:27 PM*
> Hello customer,
> 
> There two ways of doing this:
> ...


Having analog input connections guarantees you'll be able to get analog outputs in all circumstances. (e.g. when playing 5.1 in the main zone instead of stereo PCM).

Do these comments help at all?


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

selden said:


> There are restrictions on what signals coming in via HDMI can be forwarded to Zone 2 as analog outputs. My understanding is that both the 6008 and 7008 can forward incoming stereo (2 channel) PCM, but they cannot convert multichannel audio to the stereo output needed for the Zone 2 analog preamp outputs.
> No, not to the main HDMI output. Audio can either be sent out the HDMI cable to the TV or decoded in the receiver, not both simultaneously. (I believe that this restriction is to ensure that the correct number of speaker channels is included in the EDID which is forwarded to the player device.) Yes, if it's stereo yes, if it's stereoIn some circumstances:
> a) when "all channel stereo" is selected
> b) when the source audio is stereo PCM.
> ...


Yes, and thanks, but this should not be so crazy complex. OK, I get that I cannot output HDMI 1 (Main) to the amp (for 5.1) and a second TV simultaneously. It seems a silly restriction as I am just asking for the audio to be passed through to the second TV. I don't understand why having the audio decoded by the amp prevents it from being also passed onto the TV, but arguing with reality is stupid. :sad:

And I understand (but dislike) the restrictions on audio for zone 2. For example, if I want to receive audio from a AppleTV or Roku connected via HDMI, I cannot send that audio to zone 2. Downconverting is not supported. And I think I can send AirPlay, FM, and Internet radio from the receiver to zone 2. And I realize that if I have the 2nd TV connected to HDMI 2, I cannot send A/V to the TV and audio to the zone 2 via RCA plugs at the same time. 

I guess that if I really want to do all that I want to do, I need a receiver with 3 zones. Denon AVR-X4000 comes to mind. I am trying to avoid that as I can get the Marantz for significantly less money. :doh:


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

From Marantz:

1) That application won't work unless you set the Zone 2 HDMI Audio to "PCM" as the Zone 2 preout and Amp Assigned terminals won't pull the audio from just the HDMI connection without the "PCM" setting enabled. However, this will limit your Main Zone to 2 channel when Zone 2 is enabled. (GUI: General - Zone 2 Setup - HDMI Audio) 

2) No, the recevier can't process HDMI audio and pass it at the same time in the Main Zone. You wouldn't want to do this anyway as the audio is processed at different rates and would cause a delay if you heard it from both your theater speakers and your TV speakers at the same time.


So the biggest issue for me is if I wanted to do something like send an output from an AppleTV through the Marantz to a second TV, I would have to switch the HDMI to PCM, which would limit my main zone to stereo. Then, when I am done, I have to switch it back.

That is a pain. Anyone know of a receiver with a completely independent zone 1 & 2 HDMI?


----------

